# Upset stomach



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is not feeling well. Day before yesterday he did not eat his evening meal which is so unlike Jaxx. If you put food down he usually gobbles it up in seconds. Yesterday he ate but he would not take his eyes off of me. He even went back to bringing a mouth full of food and eating it beside of me, he has not done that for over a year.
Jaxx ate his evening meal around 3 pm yesterday. Around 6 pm we heard him retching under his blanket. I picked up the blanket and he had vomited a lot of his food. It looked like it had not been digested at all. It just looked like wet food but still whole. 
He is acting like himself although he is probably a little more clingy and his poos are totally normal. He acted like he was hungry after he vomited but I did not want to put something back on his tummy if it was already upset.

Could it be that the stress of us packing is making him sick? That is the only thing that has changed in his life. I had packed some yesterday morning but since it seems to stress Jaxx more when hubby packs, I have been trying to get all the packing done while he is at work. He is still eating Fromm Grain Free, I did switch him to the Fish version but that was when I bought his last bag in early July. I switch up the flavors every time I buy a bag. Hubby is determined that it is the food that is making him sick since he didn't want to eat anything the night before. I just do not think it is the food since he has been on Fromms since the beginning of the year without any problems. I think he is just stressed out. 

After he vomited hubby picked him up to hold him while I cleaned up the vomit (how come it always works that way) and he made the comment that Jaxx was really hot. When I picked him up about 5 minutes later though he had cooled down.

I plan to give him a bland diet today and see how that goes. Any other suggestions you guys have would be great! If he gets sick again today we will head off to the vet.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would have to say "yes!" He is probably not happy with all the activity going on around him and not knowing what is going on! I missed the original post on you moving. Is it close enough that you can take him there and shw him the new home? And maybe put a few of your things and his things there and even play with him or feed him there? If he sees that it's a good place he might feel better! These guys are very smart! It sounds like he is just really upset by the move! Poor baby!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

It is only a couple minutes down the road. They are letting us do a walk through on the 17th after it is cleaned and before they replace carpets and such. I plan on taking Jaxx with us and I am going to ask them about bringing Jaxx over just to let him sniff around the property. I know we won't be allowed inside after the walk through but I thought if we get him used to the outside area might help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just feel that that would help! Especially if you could hang out in the yard and play with him and just kind of show him its going to be a fun place! 

During the big moving day, I would crate him or let him spend some time with family. If he normally goes to a daycare, that would probably be okay. My only fear is that because he is so emotional, it could be worse if his routine is altered too much! If he is somewhere for too long on moving day, he may not understand that it is for his safety and that you WILL be back for him! 

I can't imagine what that poor baby is going through in his mind! He is so sweet! 
Give him some special hugs for me!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> I just feel that that would help! Especially if you could hang out in the yard and play with him and just kind of show him its going to be a fun place!
> 
> During the big moving day, I would crate him or let him spend some time with family. If he normally goes to a daycare, that would probably be okay. My only fear is that because he is so emotional, it could be worse if his routine is altered too much! If he is somewhere for too long on moving day, he may not understand that it is for his safety and that you WILL be back for him!
> 
> ...


Depending on the weather I think on moving day Jaxx and I are going to spend the day at the park and visiting friends. I figure I cannot carry boxes and such so a special day with Jaxx makes sense so he doesn't get stressed out with the movers and I don't want to risk someone letting him out.

Jaxx definitely needs extra hugs. I expected him to stress out with the move but I didn't think he would stress enough to get sick 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We are off to the vet in 45 minutes. Jaxx threw up again even with a bland diet. He is acting very lethargic now too. He doesn't want to do anything but cling to me. I think it is just the stress of the move but, I just want to make sure it isn't something else.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Jaxx 

It breaks my heart that he's sick. I know when I'm stressed, Toby gets sick. During finals he always has tummy troubles it seems. Jaxx may just be upset about moving. He's probably lethargic and not quite right from nerves and being sick. A vet visit isn't a bad idea, just to be safe. Hugs to him from Toby and I.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor boy! Hope you get good news at the vet and it's just nothing. I know that when I get stressed, I get sick so much easier. Maybe he caught a bug.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I would definitely say stress. .stick to bland diet. Can u send ur husband out with him while u do some packing


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ahh Amy, I'm sorry baby boy isn't feeling well. It could be so many things, 
definitely stress could be a cause, or maybe he just got too much of that 
Texas sun/heat, or even the food switch...even though it's the same brand, 
not every bag of food is made identically, the tiniest change can cause a
reaction to a sensitive tummy, there is a million possible causes to him being 
ill, most important thing is to keep him hydrated and get him to the vet. You 
will both be in my thoughts, hopefully it's nothing serious. BIG hugs!

...and keep us posted if you get a chance!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

*Upset Stomach (Updated)*

Sorry I did not get to update everyone last night. Hubby spent a lot of time making it so all the packed items are hid in closets so hopefully it doesn't stress Jaxx out and I spent a lot of time cuddling Jaxx. Jaxx seemed to be back to his normal self a little after the totes and boxes were hidden away.

Jaxx had a blood panel done and I took in a stool sample even though his poo looked normal just to be safe. The vet doesn't think the blood panel will show anything and the stool sample was negative. He agrees that is probably stress. He gave Jaxx something for his upset stomach and wanted to give me something for anxiety. I told him I would rather not give him a prescription for anxiety if I do not have too. I just know so many anxiety meds have side effects. We did receive the Rescue Remedy yesterday in the mail. So I am hoping that it will help.

I wish there was a way that I could stop Jaxx's stress but it is really impossible. At least right now we are at a point that most items that we can pack are packed. The week that we move is going to be horrible for him though when we pack all the every day items that we still need right now all in a couple of days.

The vet suggested that I try to play calming music while I am packing and see if that helps Jaxx. 


pupluv168 said:


> Poor Jaxx
> 
> It breaks my heart that he's sick. I know when I'm stressed, Toby gets sick. During finals he always has tummy troubles it seems. Jaxx may just be upset about moving. He's probably lethargic and not quite right from nerves and being sick. A vet visit isn't a bad idea, just to be safe. Hugs to him from Toby and I.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ash! I guess Jaxx has had a pretty stress free life up until now. Poor little guy is making up for it now.



KrystalLeigh said:


> Poor boy! Hope you get good news at the vet and it's just nothing. I know that when I get stressed, I get sick so much easier. Maybe he caught a bug.


That is exactly what I thought. I think it was worth the vet fee just to know that it is most likely stress from the vet.



Angel1210 said:


> Poor baby! Hope he is feeling better soon!


Thank you!



cpaoline said:


> I would definitely say stress. .stick to bland diet. Can u send ur husband out with him while u do some packing


Thank you Cathy. Definitely going to stick to a bland diet for a couple days. 

Unfortunately, hubby is working around 85 hours a week right now. So normally when I pack it is just me and Jaxx home. By the time hubby gets home right now he eats dinner and goes to bed. 



~LS~ said:


> Ahh Amy, I'm sorry baby boy isn't feeling well. It could be so many things,
> definitely stress could be a cause, or maybe he just got too much of that
> Texas sun/heat, or even the food switch...even though it's the same brand,
> not every bag of food is made identically, the tiniest change can cause a
> ...


Thanks LS.

I was 99% positive that it was stress but he was looking at me with those pathetic "fix me, Mommy" eyes and I knew that it was better to be safe than risk missing something else being wrong.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kind of glad it's stress and to something else! Poor baby! So far, Angel is so independent, nothing seems to stress him! Lol. 

I know what you mean about anxiety meds! My first chi would shake so much and pant like he was going to pass out during a storm, it scared the ****out me! So I told the vet and he gave me acepromazine. Well, I was much younger and didn't know better, plus we have many more alternatives today! Anyway, to make this shorter. . . I stopped giving it to him because he couldn't even tolerate "shavings" from one pill! I think his "drunkenness" scared me more! And he was an 11.5 pounder! After that he had just tough it out! 

Moving is stressful for us, poor little guys can't understand what's happening! Hope he is better!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Kind of glad it's stress and to something else! Poor baby! So far, Angel is so independent, nothing seems to stress him! Lol.
> 
> I know what you mean about anxiety meds! My first chi would shake so much and pant like he was going to pass out during a storm, it scared the ****out me! So I told the vet and he gave me acepromazine. Well, I was much younger and didn't know better, plus we have many more alternatives today! Anyway, to make this shorter. . . I stopped giving it to him because he couldn't even tolerate "shavings" from one pill! I think his "drunkenness" scared me more! And he was an 11.5 pounder! After that he had just tough it out!
> 
> Moving is stressful for us, poor little guys can't understand what's happening! Hope he is better!


Thanks so much. I am glad it is stress although I know there isn't an easy fix for it. I would rather it be stress though than him to be sick.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

